# What Kind of Introvert am I?



## calcifer (Oct 31, 2011)

*1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?*

I've looked into the various personality types, and the only thing that I'm absolutely sure about is that I'm Introverted. Other than that, I can't decide which best fits me, since I see parts of myself scattered through most of the Introvert personality types. The tests I've taken said I'm ISTP, INTP, ISFP, INFJ... 

*2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?*

I think I mostly yearn to live with a sense of peace. That I don't have to worry about managing money (which, admittedly, I'm horrible at), or being left in a situation that I can't help myself. I hate feeling vulnerable, and I'd like to be able to say, after I've lived my life into old age, that I accomplished everything that I wanted to, that I found the answers to the questions that I wanted to know, and that I have no regrets.

*3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.*

Up until now, it's probably when I passed my Junior year in high school. During my Junior year, I was having trouble with my Shop (I'm in a Vocational High School). There was this certain aspect of the class that I wasn't getting—we were doing labs that provided us with a set of instructions to follow, and afterwards we were supposed to turn in a write up of how we went about doing the lab. I thought this would be easy, and I liked the setup because I didn't have to talk to anyone to finish the assignment and the instructions were right there for me. However, there was a specific part of the assignment that I didn't get since it was passed throughout the class verbally. Specifically, there was something I had to do that wasn't on the written lab. For some reason, I have this habit of not asking for help. I don't know what it is, but I just feel a high level of discomfort when asking for help. So I didn't. I figured I could try and figure it out myself. Terms went by, and I tried everything I could think of but I couldn't figure it out. Finally, when a Progress Report came in that I was failing for the year, my mom said that she was going to go into the school and talk to the teacher. Petrified, I begged her not to go in, that it was my fault, not the teacher's. She relented, sending a note instead and giving me a big speech on how stubborn I was and how stupid, that I need to learn how to ask for help. Afterwards, the teacher came up to me and asked me what I needed help with and I finally got the answer. I think it would have been avoided if the step was listed on the lab. 
Afterwards, I had to work extremely hard in order to get my grade up to passing (I even had to do summer work). I stayed over school for weeks and did a bunch of extra credit work and I was able to pass. 
Sorry if that's a long explanation.

*4) What makes you feel inferior?*

When I can't figure out an answer to a question or when I can't figure out how to do something.

*5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)*

My decisions are usually weighed by what I think makes the most sense. People's thoughts or feelings don't usually come into account since I think people's feeling just muddle up an outcome that would make the most logical sense. I tend to keep people's feelings separate from the problem, since otherwise it would get blown out of proportion.

*6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?*

To make sure it get's done. I tend to procrastinate though, and even then I sometimes stay up all night making sure it gets done. I'd like the outcome to be in good quality.

*7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it?*

There was a certain summer that my mom was at work until late and my younger siblings were all in daycare until late. I was home by myself and I slept until whenever I wanted, read mountains of stories and books, watched a bunch of movies, played with my dogs, painted and doodled, and went on the internet for as long as I wanted. Some people may not like it, but that's when I had the most fun. Peaceful, quiet, with endless stories.

*8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)*

I'm more of a visual learner—I try to find a collection of pictures and movies on a concept to better understand it while simultaneously looking at lists of facts and documents about it as well. I tend to picture strings of words in my head too. But if I'm interested in a certain topic, I find it very easy to remember information.

*9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?*

I tend to be very unorganized (much to my mother's chagrin). However, I always take very good care of my stuff and know where most of it is.

*10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?*

I think I do a little bit of both... but first I usually look at the principles behind the new idea to see if it makes sense.

*11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?*

The second thing. I like to follow what I believe and be myself. 

*12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?*

I'm the type to think before speaking. Sometimes I might over analyze what I want to say before I say it, or I might think about an answer and say it, only to find out later that I came across as blunt or rude by whoever I was talking to. I usually would prefer one-on-one, but only with someone I'm comfortable with. If I had to choose one-on-one conversation with someone I didn't know to a group discussion, I'd choose the group discussion, only because in a group I don't have to say much of anything and I'd be fine.

*13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?*

I like to know what I'm getting myself into before I do anything. I'm not really sure about the 'actions speak louder than words' thing. People may have different intentions and do something they don't mean to that betrays their intentions... But you could never know.

*14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?*

Haha, I'm so antisocial... I'd definitely stay home and watch the show. I know I could just catch it at a different time or whatever, but I'd really rather chill out and relax at home in my pj's. 

*15) How do you act when you're stressed out?*

I go even more into my head when I'm stressed out because I'm trying to work it out. I think about what I'm stressed about to a point that I get kind of spacey and I don't notice people (less often than I already notice them).

*16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?*

I'm particularly interested in different personalities. I especially like outgoing, friendly people. The only thing I can think about that I dislike is when someone's obnoxious. When people think they're better and know better, even when they do something very stupid. I especially hate it when someone does something wrong towards you but makes you feel as if it's your fault... the manipulative side to people.

*17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?*

I like talking about movies, books, concepts, human nature, and global issues.

*18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life*

Other people, I guess. My mom has brought this up a lot, particularly my habit of not thinking about how and what I say could effect other people. I'm also not too in tune with what happens around me. I'm usually called a 'space shot', that I got my 'head in the clouds'. I'm also told that I don't pay attention to the intentions of others, like what hurt they could do—this leads me to being described as innocent, naive, and child-like...

*19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?*

I tend to distance myself from my friends without meaning too, so they don't really know much about me, other than my exteriors interests—they know I'm really to myself, that I like reading, drawing, and animals because that's what I talk about or do. They also think I'm childlike. I only get close to select few, anyway. I don't have many friends. I have one best friend, and even she doesn't seem to know everything about my personality.

*20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?*

Pshh, let me see... I'd wake up and watch morning cartoons with a big bowl of cereal. Afterwards, I'd pull on a hoodie and sneakers and take my dogs for a walk and catch the sun rise. Since the small town I'm living in doesn't really wake up for a good few hours I'd be able to walk around town without anyone to bother me and I'd take in the view and think about whatever, maybe I'd take pictures bring my sketchbook and draw stuff that I see. Then I'd get some action, thriller, and horror movies and get some snacks and go home. If you didn't notice, I'm the biggest home-body/lazy-ass, so I'd stay home all day with my dogs watching movies, reading books, and sleeping, and if I did go out I'd hang in places that are usually uninhabited by people and maybe draw...


So what do you think? :mellow:


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

I think you are ISTP. 

You definitely have a preference for Se (you are so detailed in how you describe situations - hoodie, sneakers, dog, drawing, sketchbook, horror/action movies). Doesn't sound like INTP. ISFP would be similar, but might not have as many problems relating to people. INFJ would be better with people but worse with their senses.


----------

